# RFC EMAIL



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hi all just wondering if anyone has any problems getting replies to emails from RFC? I sent them one last week, got the sent receipt back to say wud b a reply in 2 working days...still nothing! this has happened before and i ended up having to ring them grrrr


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Carly,

I emailed once around about jan feb time. Never got a response so ended up phoning.

Katie xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I never emailed them,just rang cos was easier plus I've known of others on here who have emailed but waitin months for reply so ur safer just ringin them pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks girlies - will get on the phone to them tomorrow then   Now i know its not just me! Whats the point in them telling you you'll get a reply within 2 working days if they dont even reply in the 1st place. Anyway not to worry!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd say its just an automatic response email pet!!

I had them tortured cos was ringin all the time bout waitin list etc,only way ul get anywhere!!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi girls just wanted to say good luck today Jen at your scan xxx

also i would always phone the rfc - i find it best to ring right at 10am when the admin line opens  - good luck x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

phoned the RFC just now. the admin staff are so unhelpful-i may as well asked the man down the street as would stil be none the wiser lol the member of staff i got was so snooty and didnt even listen to my question and started rambling on a whole load of babble about waiting time  being 15mths. so i jst said to her u stil havent answered my question. so eventually she managed to answer my question for me lol seriously where do these people come from?? her manner was awkward and u come away feeling like u shudnt have bothered them with a simple question! sorry for the rant but she got right up my nose lol  hope everyone is doing okay-i must get on FF Properly for a catch up          C x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

i thot they where very rude and abrupt and when you are sitting the waiting room the screen that tells you all the info says that people found the staff ie receptionists very friendly.  

Jillyhen x


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

ah girls and there me thinking they were just off with me cause i was stalking them ! clearly not then - i can understand they get frustrated with the constant calls but there is no reason to be rude - they are essentially doctors receptionists and your local GP staff wouldnt get away with it. 

i must say that most of the answers i have gotten to my queries have been from the girls on here - although Sinead was helpful most time i spoke to her and Amy (a student they had in last years was absoultely lovely and really patirent) but  the others really do need a course in customer service !

anyways - glad you got your answer, sort of lol


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Flip I have to say I never had an issue with them,anytime I rang (which was nearly every week) they couldn't have been nicer!!pity!!

Jenna xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah it is a real pity that the admin. staff cant be pleasant....its not as if we our phoning up to make a hair appointment or smthg! lol  i wnt be letting them away with it cos ive now written a letter so we'l see what happens. they dnt realise that of all the people that ring up, not one wants to be in this situation....:-C Anyway enuf said! onwards and upwards girlies!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

good luck at scan topday Jen xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks hun,on way now,its at 1.30 eeekkkk 

Jenna xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

good luck jen-will b thinking of ya x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies 

All was perfect at scan,dates and measurements are spot on and also found out we are havin a wee girl!!

Still in shock 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw congrats Jen, brilliant news xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats great news


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations but naughty girl for finding out lol


----------

